# lets design a rabbit cage



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to design a rabbit cage. Lets add ideas to improve it or if it is not good lets start together from the beginning.

The cage to be kept indoor (A.C. room) and it is open from top and bottom. The cage is carried by short legs to keep it above the ground so that it is easy to clean.

Thanks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So as posted above, how big are you planning it? It needs to be BIG! Did you decide what to make the floor from?

I'm sure people here can give some good suggestions. Good luck with the planning


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> So as posted above, how big are you planning it? It needs to be BIG! Did you decide what to make the floor from?
> 
> I'm sure people here can give some good suggestions. Good luck with the planning


They've said that it doesn't have a bottom as its in the house so it would be on the carpet etc. 
It doesnt look too big especially the closed-in area. But it can always be made bigger or the looks could be deceiving. Nice idea just for giving them a safe place to stay indoors, without the floor and everything. Wanna watch the rabbits dont decide to jump out tho.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rini said:


> They've said that it doesn't have a bottom as its in the house so it would be on the carpet etc.
> It doesnt look too big especially the closed-in area. But it can always be made bigger or the looks could be deceiving. Nice idea just for giving them a safe place to stay indoors, without the floor and everything. Wanna watch the rabbits dont decide to jump out tho.


I remember a post last week asking if they could be kept on mesh floors so this I'd why I asked. Wondered if a decision had been made. Maybe you're right Rini


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It'd have to be really quite high to stop rabbits jumping out as the roof is open.
The sleeping compartment doesn't look very big.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

purple_x said:


> It'd have to be really quite high to stop rabbits jumping out as the roof is open.
> The sleeping compartment doesn't look very big.


Agreed, I thought the same :/


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It's a good idea though and certainly has potential as ling as it is big enough and secure. Would the rabbit have free run about time in the house too when you are around?


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Thanks very much



Lil Miss said:


> what are the dimensions?


The dimensions in pictures are not correct, I was thinking of 120 cm length,60 width and maybe the hight is 60 cm, the close area is 30 cm length out of 120 cm,in that case the run will be 80 cm length .



jo-pop said:


> So as posted above, how big are you planning it? It needs to be BIG! Did you decide what to make the floor from?
> I'm sure people here can give some good suggestions. Good luck with the planning


maybe Terrazzo tiles which is cheaper than the marble, but no carpet no nothing. And I am thinking of cleaning them sometimes by water hose.



Rini said:


> They've said that it doesn't have a bottom as its in the house so it would be on the carpet etc.
> It doesnt look too big especially the closed-in area. But it can always be made bigger or the looks could be deceiving. Nice idea just for giving them a safe place to stay indoors, without the floor and everything. Wanna watch the rabbits dont decide to jump out tho.


no carpet is there.



purple_x said:


> It'd have to be really quite high to stop rabbits jumping out as the roof is open.
> The sleeping compartment doesn't look very big.


good, we can make it bigger.



jo-pop said:


> It's a good idea though and certainly has potential as ling as it is big enough and secure. Would the rabbit have free run about time in the house too when you are around?


well, I am thinking not to move the rabbit out of this cage.Maybe we can make the run bigger.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

120 x cm is MUCH too small

if you dont want to let the rabbit out at all you will need a 6ft x 6ft enclosure atleast, if the rabbit were to get regular free out the cage time then a bare minimum of 6ft x 2ft would surfice IF the rabbit were in it for no more then 8 hours a day maximum


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Lil Miss

(6ft x 6ft enclosure)

forgive my english but enclosure means the full cage or just that enclosed part of the cage which is for sleeping.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Gemologist said:


> Lil Miss
> 
> (6ft x 6ft enclosure)
> 
> forgive my english but enclosure means the full cage or just that enclosed part of the cage which is for sleeping.


That'll be their living area, not sleeping area, the area where they can play and run about. Not the enclosed part 

Rabbits need a lot of exercise and if you're never going to remove them from the cage then they need space to run around freely.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the enclosure is the full cage, the sleeping area doesnt need to be too big, around 2ft x 2ft should make a nice sized nest box

but rabbits need a lot of space to run and jump and just generally be rabbits


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I always recommend one of these

Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Runs for Sale

great value for size, perfect for indoor or outdoor use (with some weather protection), plenty of holes to clean out and pick up your pet and folds completely flat for moving house


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Rini
Thanks 

Lil Miss
Thanks 

emzybabe
Thanks, by the way when I see the countries where you people live I feel wooow, how lucky you are having good climate and green areas nice to keep rabbits but in our countries , has any one come to Muscat-Oman, it is too hot  .

The cage which you put is very nice and the price is good too.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

I was browsing in the internet and I saw people keeping rabbits on cages.

Our Rabbitry


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

those prisons are nasty and no rabbit should have to live in them


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

ok, so no rabbits should be kept on cages. In this enclosure which you advice us to keep rabbits in, can we keep both buck and doe in the same enclosure or just one rabbit in one enclosure because according to the books which I read they say it is better to keep the buck alone and the doe alone just when you want them to mate bring the doe to the buck cage and wait for them then take it back to her cage.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Gemologist said:


> ok, so no rabbits should be kept on cages. In this enclosure which you advice us to keep rabbits in, can we keep both buck and doe in the same enclosure or just one rabbit in one enclosure because according to the books which I read they say it is better to keep the buck alone and the doe alone just when you want them to mate bring the doe to the buck cage and wait for them then take it back to her cage.


If you kept them together they would mate continuously and the babies would most likely be in danger as well as the health of the doe.
I would seriously think of forgetting about breeding. They would be much happier living together as neutered rabbits than living alone and being thrown in together only to be pushed into mating...... :/


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they are much better kept in pairs, be it same sex or mix sexed, but ALL of them should be neutered so they can not breed, andd there are no hormones which can cause fights


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

, so sad really, I was thinking of breeding. Anyway maybe I get a chance in future to do something.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and just why are you wanting to breed?
there is no money to be made in it

do you have hundreds of pounds avaliable if a mum had trouble giving birth and needed to see an emergancy vet?
do you have space to keep up to 10 or more rabbits perminantly should you not be able to rehome them?
where would you get your breeding stock from? pet store animals should NEVER be breed
what would be your ultimate goal in breeding? to experiance baby rabbits? to make money? just because you want to? these are NOT valid reasons

there are over 30,000 rabbits in rescue at any given point in time, each day over 100 of these WILL be killed due to lack of funds and space, once they have over stayed their welcome.
by breeding, one of your kits, could easily end up filling a space in a home where one of those murdered rabbits might have otherwise gone


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> pet store animals should NEVER be breed


Please explain more.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Gemologist said:


> Please explain more.


Because there are already more rabbits then there are homes for them. Also, pet shop animals are often sickly due to poor genetics, and when bred they may pass these illnesses along.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Gemologist said:


> Please explain more.


Whenever you breed you should know like 3 generations back or more so that you can know whether or not that animal will have any babies with personality/health problems. Obviously at the pet shop you cant check this and they could have been bred from "bad stock" or in an unhealthy environment.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Snippet and Rini,

Thanks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Gemologist said:


> Please explain more.


you will never know what genetics a pet store animal carries, if you are going to breed an animal you NEED to know the genetics of atleast 4 generations on either side, you have no way of knowing what the genetics of a pet store animal is, not even 1 generation, you have no way of knowing if breeding them to a certain colour will cause a litter of stillborns, or if they are carrying the genetics for dodgy teeth or neurological issues, by breeding a pet store animal, you could be responsiable for something like this 









or THIS









or even this








looks perfectly healthy right? look again, notice the shape of the head? and how its held? she had major neurological issues, she passed at just 3.5 months old, fitting and screaming in my arms, how would you feel if you were responsiable for any of these? because if you chose to breed pet store animals, i can guarantee you will be


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Oh my God.

By the way, is neutering done for the doe also or just for the buck?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, Both the doe and the buck need to be neutered. Not only does it prevent babies being born like those above, it generally makes them much calmer, happier and more fun to have as pets. Plus 90% of females get cancer of the uterus by the age of 5 which causes a slow and painful death. By having them neutered you are preventing this happening.
By having a male and a female (both neutered) together, with good food and plenty of exercise you will get much more enjoyment from them as pets and you will know you are doing the best for them.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

jo-pop

Thanks.


----------

